# chicken cam



## emerson (Jul 15, 2012)

check this out
http://mycampage.com/nikschicks


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Awwww, gotta love a sweet little newborn chick.


----------



## emerson (Jul 15, 2012)

7chicks said:


> Awwww, gotta love a sweet little newborn chick.


can you please set up the cam so we can see the girls(hens)

i would be watching


----------

